# Callaway CXR Control/Titliest Trusoft - any good?



## Marshy77 (Jun 9, 2016)

Picked up a dozen yesterday from SD as I had a voucher to use, wanted the chrome soft but they didn't have then in stock. They had the usual Pro v1, Velocity, AD333, Soft feels which I've a mixed of in my bag currently but fancied a change.

Saw that these are a 3 piece so bought them - got home and read some reviews!! Not the best reviews that I could find, just wondered if anyone plays them or has played them?

Also saw some Titliest DT Trusoft - any opinions on them? May exchange them for them or just get a dozen AD's or Velocity.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 9, 2016)

A couple of my regular playing partners swear by the TruSoft's. I gave one a go and was very impressed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 9, 2016)

Played with the CXR control and it was a forgettable ball. Much prefer the ad333.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2016)

Anything in the CXR range is, to put it mildly............crap
Well, that's maybe a little unfair because it depends on what you want.
CXR control isn't the worst ball on the market, it's not particularly soft or spinny but it's cheap and does a job
CXR is almost like a "made for" brand


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 9, 2016)

Think I'll change then and try the DT Trusoft. Heard that they are a bit brick like!


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay, so a few observations from me playing with my balls! 

(1) If I use a Pro V1, I put myself under a bit of pressure as I think - "This is the best ball, will go further if I hit it right etc" so I normally end up hitting it badly and loosing it. I tend to play better if I use what I think is a lesser quality ball - CRX, Srixon.  

(2) Would I really feel the benefit of having a ball fitting whether to help with driving, iron, wedge or putting play?     

(3) Can we, the higher handicapper, less frequent player, really feel the difference between a top quality ball that costs say Â£35 per dozen against a lesser quality ball that costs say Â£19.99 per dozen? I know I would feel the difference in my wallet!


----------



## Big_G (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally I love the CXR Control, quite a low spin ball, which helps with my driving, not too firm, great value for a 3-piece ball :thup:


----------



## snell (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been using the CXR Power a bit this year....most will turn there noses up at it and pretend they can tell the difference between  balls tho.

I like it personally, if you hit a good shot it goes well, equally if you hit a bad shot it doesn't go so well. Feels ok off the putter, and I can't spin the ball back so checking the ball on the greens  doesn't really bother me


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 9, 2016)

snell said:



			I've been using the CXR Power a bit this year....most will turn there noses up at it and pretend they can tell the difference between  balls tho.

I like it personally, if you hit a good shot it goes well, equally if you hit a bad shot it doesn't go so well. Feels ok off the putter, and I can't spin the ball back so checking the ball on the greens  doesn't really bother me
		
Click to expand...

The odd thing is that the CXR control, I could not get on, the CXR power was my ball of choice through the winter months. It went well off the driver, played well in the wind and held greens quite well as not as much spin was required to hold the greens. Probably very similar to a Titliest distance.

Started playing with Z star last few weeks and it does go well, but the ball checking on the greens ( which it is designed to do) does take some getting used to. Using them because they were free when I subscribed to golf monthly last year.


----------



## snell (Jun 9, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			The odd thing is that the CXR control, I could not get on, the CXR power was my ball of choice through the winter months. It went well off the driver, played well in the wind and held greens quite well as not as much spin was required to hold the greens. Probably very similar to a Titliest distance.

Started playing with Z star last few weeks and it does go well, but the ball checking on the greens ( which it is designed to do) does take some getting used to. Using them because they were free when I subscribed to golf monthly last year.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I only started using cxr power because they were a leaving gift from my old office.

Tempted to try some Chromesoft soon tho.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 9, 2016)

snell said:



			Funnily enough I only started using cxr power because they were a leaving gift from my old office.

Tempted to try some Chromesoft soon tho.
		
Click to expand...

You wont be disappointed with chromesofts. they are cracking balls.


----------



## ciel-bleu (Sep 21, 2016)

Generally I use NXT TourS but I had a dozen DT Trusoft over the summer and I was surprised. First thing I kept landing them over the back of the green so I had to use 1 club less. Second, putting and chipping weren't affected greatly, a bit more roll as you'd expect but I could still get them to check up. Overall, I'd say DT Trusoft are excellent balls if you struggle for distance or on a budget. 
I just bought 4 doz to use over the winter


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 21, 2016)

I normally play with Prov's and I really liked the TruSofts. Felt soft enough and had good feel around the green.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 21, 2016)

Is the Titliest Trusoft what was the DT Solo?


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 21, 2016)

Cxr controls aren't that bad of a ball.
I like a hard ish low spin ball for when the wind gets crazy lol


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 21, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Cxr controls aren't that bad of a ball.
I like a hard ish low spin ball for when the wind gets crazy lol
		
Click to expand...

with you on that one! Perfect winter balls if you ask me. Â£11.99 a dozen too :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 21, 2016)

I like the Trusoft. Not as much as the NXT Tour S, but it's a decent ball. Not a fan of the CXR Control though, always feels like a cheap ball whenever I use one. Big fan of the Chrome Soft though!


----------



## Hovisbap (Sep 21, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Okay, so a few observations from me playing with my balls! 

(1) If I use a Pro V1, I put myself under a bit of pressure as I think - "This is the best ball, will go further if I hit it right etc" so I normally end up hitting it badly and loosing it. I tend to play better if I use what I think is a lesser quality ball - CRX, Srixon.  

(2) Would I really feel the benefit of having a ball fitting whether to help with driving, iron, wedge or putting play?     

(3) Can we, the higher handicapper, less frequent player, really feel the difference between a top quality ball that costs say Â£35 per dozen against a lesser quality ball that costs say Â£19.99 per dozen? I know I would feel the difference in my wallet!
		
Click to expand...

I realise I am just about to put my head above the parapet :whoo:  but ......

I think there is a load of nonsense talked about golf balls for players in the high handicap brigade, I used to use Bridgestone E6's which although not a premium ball, it hurt every time I lost one (or two). Just over a month ago I switched to using a Decathlon own make ball @ â‚¬4.95 for 12, and since then, in 16 rounds I have lowered my handicap from 18.9 to 17.4, got a hole in one, and won the roll up with 39 points. In that time I have only lost two of my â‚¬0.40 balls and have started putting them in my practice bag when they get too manky. For me, the moral of this is that I no longer care if I lose a ball - so I don't lose a ball, and as for feel, distance, spin, blah blah blah, I can't tell the difference. 

There, I said it ..


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 21, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Okay, so a few observations from me playing with my balls! 

(1) If I use a Pro V1, I put myself under a bit of pressure as I think - "This is the best ball, will go further if I hit it right etc" so I normally end up hitting it badly and loosing it. I tend to play better if I use what I think is a lesser quality ball - CRX, Srixon.  

(2) Would I really feel the benefit of having a ball fitting whether to help with driving, iron, wedge or putting play?     

(3) Can we, the higher handicapper, less frequent player, really feel the difference between a top quality ball that costs say Â£35 per dozen against a lesser quality ball that costs say Â£19.99 per dozen? I know I would feel the difference in my wallet!
		
Click to expand...

plenty of top notch balls to be had for around 20 per doz


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hovisbap said:



			I realise I am just about to put my head above the parapet :whoo:  but ......

I think there is a load of nonsense talked about golf balls for players in the high handicap brigade, I used to use Bridgestone E6's which although not a premium ball, it hurt every time I lost one (or two). Just over a month ago I switched to using a Decathlon own make ball @ â‚¬4.95 for 12, and since then, in 16 rounds I have lowered my handicap from 18.9 to 17.4, got a hole in one, and won the roll up with 39 points. In that time I have only lost two of my â‚¬0.40 balls and have started putting them in my practice bag when they get too manky. For me, the moral of this is that I no longer care if I lose a ball - so I don't lose a ball, and as for feel, distance, spin, blah blah blah, I can't tell the difference. 

There, I said it ..
		
Click to expand...

Or could it be you have found a ball that fits/works/reacts to your game?


----------



## Hovisbap (Sep 21, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Or could it be you have found a ball that fits/works/reacts to your game? 

Click to expand...

 or it could be that to sell more product, they make people believe they need more expensive, "technical" golf balls to improve. 

I'm off for a tee fitting ..


----------



## Yorkie62 (Sep 21, 2016)

On today's flash sale offer from SD I've bagged some Callaway Superhots - anybody tried them? Always played E6 before but I'm enjoying searching for a new 'ball of choice'.


----------



## ciel-bleu (Sep 21, 2016)

It's true those Decathlon balls (inesis?) are cheap but, in my opinion, that's their only decent feature. I've played a few holes with one. It felt like a brick off the driver but didn't go very far; very little control when chipping and went where it wanted to off the putter. I give them away when I find them, trouble is nobody gives me a titleist in return. Must be a reason for that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2016)

Balls baffle me.  It is very rare that I think I played a very good shot _because _of the ball I am playing, or indeed I got a poor result because of the ball.  If I have a good round I stick with the exact same ball for the next one - if it's looking worse for wear I might start with the same type as that - but more often than not it'll be any ball from my bag.  If I lose a ball during the round I generally just grab any ball from maybe half doz diff types I'll have in my bag.  I am not that bothered - other than obvious cheapies or 'stones' I don't notice that much difference between balls - and any difference I do notice doesn't cause me any concern - or make any difference to my shots.

As it happens I've played the CRX Control which was fine by me - but not played a Trusoft - so will not chuck any of those I come by the way of the Velocities or Solos that I find.


----------



## Hovisbap (Sep 21, 2016)

ciel-bleu said:



			It's true those Decathlon balls (inesis?) are cheap but, in my opinion, that's their only decent feature. I've played a few holes with one. It felt like a brick off the driver but didn't go very far; very little control when chipping and went where it wanted to off the putter. I give them away when I find them, trouble is nobody gives me a titleist in return. Must be a reason for that.

Click to expand...

Yes, but to be fair I said "high handicappers", you play off 7, so I would expect you to feel the difference


----------

